# Source for rennet without the internet



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Our Homesteading Today community is great for providing websites to get various products, but what if the internet isn't available? Where do I find/buy rennet without the internet?


----------



## Crankin (Jul 13, 2015)

I used the innernet but you will need to go old school.

Magazines, telephone numbers, referrals, and snail mail.

Try your local farmers market, farm store, or yellow pages.

Here are two referrals

Leeners:

Specializing in fermented food craft supplies since 1996

9293 Olde Eight Road, Northfield, Ohio 44067
800-543-3697


David B. Fankhauser, Ph.D., 
Professor of Biology and Chemistry 
University of Cincinnati Clermont College 
Batavia OH 45103


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I will check out these sources.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

You might cross post this to S&EP, someone there might know how to make it.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Caprine Supplies in Desoto Kansas has a paper catalogue as well as an on-line catalogue


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

For Rennet - you could call a local home brewer supply store - frequently they have rennet. Also, I've seen Junket Rennet in some grocery stores in the aisle with gelatin and pudding boxes. There have also been sweetened/flavored Junket tablets - which would not be what you want.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

http://www.culturesforhealth.com/make-nettle-rennet-cheesemaking

If you have a nettle patch nearby, you can make your own rennet. If you don't have a nettle patch nearby, start one, they're wonderful.


----------



## nightfire (Feb 3, 2012)

LonelyNorthwind, that is a good site for information! I had heard about using stinging nettle, but that site also has a recipe to use bull thistle. I'm definitely bookmarking it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SadieRenee (May 12, 2012)

LonelyNorthWind, thanks for the very interesting idea! This is the kind of thing I was hoping for ...something that helps with self-sufficiency.

I certainly appreciate everyone's thoughtful reply!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We go to the local Amish food store and I believe I have seen rennet tablets at Wal Mart and some local groceries in the past.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Nettle does make a great rennet! I offer Nettle seeds for $2 a pack plus a stamp for postage for 200 pesticide free wild harvested seeds. In the Early Spring is a great time to plant a patch.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

romysbaskets said:


> Nettle does make a great rennet! I offer Nettle seeds for $2 a pack plus a stamp for postage for 200 pesticide free wild harvested seeds. In the Early Spring is a great time to plant a patch.


What are the growing requirements for nettle? Are they invasive? Most things aren't invasive here due to lack of water but you never know.....

HOW do you make rennet from the nettles?


----------

